# 6 Places We Wish We Were At Right Now



## longknife

I want to go to there  Another good one from Drew Curtis' FARK and BuzzFeed @ 6 Places We Wish We Were At Right Now

Again, a couple look really nice but I like this one:


----------



## Saigon

Interesting pics - though a little silly that 5 of the 6 are in the Americas, and 4 of the 6 in North America.

Not a single great site in Europe, Africa or the Middle East combined?

Still, I thought the rock in California looked absolutely amazing - I'd love to see that.


----------



## jan

1.  Rain forest in Puerto Rico

2.  Chankannaub National Park in Cozumel

3.  The Smokey Mountains

4.  Pretty much any beach in Florida

5.  An Alaskan cruise

6.  Maui


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I have loved every trip we've taken - in the US and out. Jan is right about the Caribbean rain forest. Just incredible. 

But, especially loved the three weeks we had in France and Belgium. Every moment was perfect, from the shows and plays to the food and wine. Just perfect.

We loved the south of France, Carcassonne - even the hotel is a castle. It is Camelot, made real. The food is incredible and the wine is beyond description. 











If you're planning a trip to France, you can't go wrong with a side trip to the wine country and staying in Carcasonne.


----------



## longknife

Luddly Neddite said:


> I have loved every trip we've taken - in the US and out. Jan is right about the Caribbean rain forest. Just incredible.
> 
> But, especially loved the three weeks we had in France and Belgium. Every moment was perfect, from the shows and plays to the food and wine. Just perfect.
> 
> We loved the south of France, Carcassonne - even the hotel is a castle. It is Camelot, made real. The food is incredible and the wine is beyond description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're planning a trip to France, you can't go wrong with a side trip to the wine country and staying in Carcasonne.



1959, a young GI got on his Lambretta motor scooter and took off to visit places along the northern side of the Pyrenees. Stopped at Carcassone and fell in love with it.

If you care, check out some back blog posts on my other blog - A soldier's Tales.


----------



## jan

Luddly Neddite said:


> I have loved every trip we've taken - in the US and out. Jan is right about the Caribbean rain forest. Just incredible.
> 
> But, especially loved the three weeks we had in France and Belgium. Every moment was perfect, from the shows and plays to the food and wine. Just perfect.
> 
> We loved the south of France, Carcassonne - even the hotel is a castle. It is Camelot, made real. The food is incredible and the wine is beyond description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're planning a trip to France, you can't go wrong with a side trip to the wine country and staying in Carcasonne.



Beautiful!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

If you go to Carcasonne -- We took a regular train from Paris to Carcasonne. Comfortable, food and drink to buy or take your own, which we did. 

A funny thing about our stay in a castle in Carcasonne was that it rained a lot. Mostly just misting and hauntingly beautiful in the setting of medieval castles. In our shopping, we looked and looked for an umbrella. The only one we could find had Elvis Presley on it. When we left, I put the Elvis Presley umbrella in the brolly stand in the lobby of the hotel. It might still be there so if you need an umbrella, look for it. 

We took a fast train all the way from the southern tip of France, all the way to the northern tip of France to Belgium (I don't think its a true bullet train). New train and wonderful, great food and drink offered, huge windows and really lovely to sit back, talk to the people who happened to sit near you and watch the beautiful French countryside fly by. We saw deer and, amazingly, an owl. 

We somehow always manage to need an umbrella on our trips so I have them from everywhere. But, damn, I did not want an Elvis brolly for my collection. 

We're talking about our next big trip and considering Paris again and then to Brussels to visit with friends and then to Bruge and a couple of other out of the way places. 

But, I can't recommend Carcasonne enough. Its magical and real. Not a pretend movie set but a place where real people lived. Walking through the rooms of each individual and separate "home" - its just stunning. Its not that expensive. Just GO and soak it up. 

Oh and the food and wine there is wonderful. But, its France so you expect that.


----------



## jan

Sounds wonderful!!!  I'd love to go.


----------



## Carnorr

I hope to visit the great reef in Australia one day. Its such a shame its dying off


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The Great Reef isn't dying off.

We're killing it.


----------



## Saigon

For those of us who love snorkeling and diving, it's worth going to these places sooner rather than later, particularly if you have kids. There might not be much to dive to even 20 years from now. 

The GBR is amazing, but Flores or Ambon in Indonesia are as good, and also I like the Perhentian Islands in Malaysia. All great diving.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Anyplace without spiders, Montezuma's Revenge or French People.


----------



## SayMyName

I will travel anywhere, but for a break and relaxation, anywhere clean and orderly.


----------



## Moonglow

A beach to run naked on, a night club to drink and dance in, coffee shops for hash and pot, plenty of hills and trees to climb.


----------



## Esmeralda

I want to go pretty much everywhere.  It's not easy to list just 6 places.  But off the top of my head, what's in my mind at the present are:

1 - go on an African Safari and see Mt. Kilimanjaro
2 - drive Route 66 from one end to the other
3 - visit the Galápagos Islands
4 - see the archeological sites of the Inca, Aztecs and Mayans
5 - Cuba
6 - Morocco

Right now, I am in a place I'd like to be and am seeing and experiencing news sights nearly daily.

I'm tentatively planning on a tour of Morocco's cultural sights next winter, and Oman either next fall or spring.  I've been to Morocco before, but it's been over 30 years.  I've been to India a couple of times so far, but am thinking of another trip soon to an area I've not yet seen.    So, probably, in the next 12 months, Morocco, India and Oman.


----------



## editec

I'd like to take *this road trip* on the longest contiguous road in America



> *U.S. Route 20* (US 20) is an east&#8211;west United States highway. The "0" in its route number indicates that US 20 is a coast-to-coast route. *Spanning 3,365 miles* (5,415 km), it is the *longest road in the United States*,[2] and the route roughly parallels that of Interstate 90 (I-90). However, since numbered US routes are not designated as such within the boundaries of national parks, Yellowstone National Park technically splits the route into two sections, making U.S. Route 6 the longest contiguous route.
> 
> It and US 30 break the general U.S. Route numbering rules in Oregon, since US 30 actually starts north of US 20 and runs parallel to the north throughout the state. The two overlap and continue in the "correct" positioning near Caldwell, Idaho. This is because US 20 was not a planned coast-to-coast route while US 30 was. US 20 originally ended at the eastern entrance of Yellowstone Park; it was extended in 1940.[2]
> 
> The highway's *eastern terminus is in Boston, Massachusetts, at Kenmore Square*, where it meets Route 2. Its *western terminus is in Newport, Oregon, at an intersection with US 101*, within a mile of the Pacific Ocean.[3]


----------



## konradv

1. Beach in Hawaii

2. Cabin on a mountain lake

3. On the road with the Orioles

4. Rome

5. The Great Wall

6. The Great Barrier Reef


----------



## Caroljo

Saigon said:


> For those of us who love snorkeling and diving, it's worth going to these places sooner rather than later, particularly if you have kids. There might not be much to dive to even 20 years from now.
> 
> The GBR is amazing, but Flores or Ambon in Indonesia are as good, and also I like the Perhentian Islands in Malaysia. All great diving.



I tried snorkeling once, when we lived in Hawaii.  Couldn't do it....every time I'd put my head under water I'd start hyperventilating!! Lol!


----------



## Caroljo

My one and only trip outside the US was in 2010 to visit my son and family in Germany when they were stationed there.....It was wonderful!

But right now?? No place fancy....just would love to be in NC visiting them again   I don't get to see my grandkids often....so wished they were closer.  But it is much better than when they were in Germany, I couldn't just hop in the car and go!! Lol!


----------



## whitehall

Why don't people move to and live in the places they love? They need to make a living in places they wish they never saw?


----------



## longknife

whitehall said:


> Why don't people move to and live in the places they love? They need to make a living in places they wish they never saw?



Because if people moved to those places they would be ruined and nobody would want to visit them any more!


----------



## Katzndogz

The Traveler's Curse.

An old vagabond in his 60s told me about it over a beer in Central America, goes something like this: The more places you see, the more things you see that appeal to you, but no one place has them all. In fact, each place has a smaller and smaller percentage of the things you love, the more things you see. It drives you, even subconsciously, to keep looking, for aC place not that&#8217;s perfect (we all know there&#8217;s no Shangri-La), but just for a place that&#8217;s &#8220;just right for you.&#8221; But the curse is that the odds of finding &#8220;just right&#8221; get smaller, not larger, the more you experience. So you keep looking even more, but it always gets worse the more you see. This is Part A of the Curse.



Part B is relationships. The more you travel, the more numerous and profoundly varied the relationships you will have. But the more people you meet, the more diffused your time is with any of them. Since all these people can&#8217;t travel with you, it becomes more and more difficult to cultivate long term relationships the more you travel. Yet you keep traveling, and keep meeting amazing people, so it feels fulfilling, but eventually, you miss them all, and many have all but forgotten who you are. And then you make up for it by staying put somewhere long enough to develop roots and cultivate stronger relationships, but these people will never know what you know or see what you&#8217;ve seen, and you will always feel a tinge of loneliness, and you will want to tell your stories just a little bit more than they will want to hear them. The reason this is part of the Curse is that it gets worse the more you travel, yet travel seems to be a cure for a while.

As I was growing up we traveled so much, all the time, I once asked my mother how come we never got a place to live.   She said we were cursed with the curse of the Flying Dutchman, we were to travel forever, never finding a home or  a port.

The only place I ever wanted to go was to go home.  Now I don't know whether it's the Travelers Curse or the Flying Dutchman Curse that keeps me on the move.


----------



## Esmeralda

Katzndogz said:


> The Traveler's Curse.
> 
> An old vagabond in his 60s told me about it over a beer in Central America, goes something like this: The more places you see, the more things you see that appeal to you, but no one place has them all. In fact, each place has a smaller and smaller percentage of the things you love, the more things you see. It drives you, even subconsciously, to keep looking, for aC place not that&#8217;s perfect (we all know there&#8217;s no Shangri-La), but just for a place that&#8217;s &#8220;just right for you.&#8221; But the curse is that the odds of finding &#8220;just right&#8221; get smaller, not larger, the more you experience. So you keep looking even more, but it always gets worse the more you see. This is Part A of the Curse.
> 
> 
> 
> Part B is relationships. The more you travel, the more numerous and profoundly varied the relationships you will have. But the more people you meet, the more diffused your time is with any of them. Since all these people can&#8217;t travel with you, it becomes more and more difficult to cultivate long term relationships the more you travel. Yet you keep traveling, and keep meeting amazing people, so it feels fulfilling, but eventually, you miss them all, and many have all but forgotten who you are. And then you make up for it by staying put somewhere long enough to develop roots and cultivate stronger relationships, but these people will never know what you know or see what you&#8217;ve seen, and you will always feel a tinge of loneliness, and you will want to tell your stories just a little bit more than they will want to hear them. The reason this is part of the Curse is that it gets worse the more you travel, yet travel seems to be a cure for a while.
> 
> As I was growing up we traveled so much, all the time, I once asked my mother how come we never got a place to live.   She said we were cursed with the curse of the Flying Dutchman, we were to travel forever, never finding a home or  a port.
> 
> The only place I ever wanted to go was to go home.  Now I don't know whether it's the Travelers Curse or the Flying Dutchman Curse that keeps me on the move.



I disagree with this.  I've been traveling steadily, as well as living and working in foreign countries, for the past 10+ years.  The part about not cultivating long term relationships can be true, but with the internet now, it is much less true as you can continue friendships with people via the internet though you rarely see them in person.  I just had a friend visit me for a week whom I met living in her country 28 years ago.  Other than the time I knew her while living in her country, we've spent about 20-30 days in each other's physical presence, but we've kept in touch first with letters and now via the internet. These days, if people are compatible and want to stay friends, they can, much more easily than before the internet.

I also disagree with the idea that the more you see the less you come to find exactly what you want. For me it's been the opposite. In fact, in my travels, one thing I've done is be on the lookout, be aware, that I wanted a place to make my permanent home, and, in fact, I have done that. While no place is perfect, I believe I've found the place that will be my permanent home, when I am ready to settle in one, and that it has nearly all the things I want and will be comfortable with.  I've been to many other places with which to compare it, and I know this place is probably as close as I'm going to get to being just the perfect place for me. No place will be perfect.

I think the traveler's "curse" is a very negative way to look at traveling and probably written by someone who didn't love traveling at all but who loved sitting at home and not venturing out and wanted to justify that by writing a very negative vision of what travel is really like.  Travel has not been a curse for me at all, but, rather, an absolute joy and will remain so for the rest of my life as one characteristic of the place in which I've chosen to settle is that travel from there to many other places will be relatively and reasonably inexpensive and accessible.  It's one of the criteria that was important to me in finding my permanent home.


----------



## MeBelle

There is no place like *Nome*...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

So many dirty answers........

 But someplace like this would be good to.

Google Image Result for http://0.tqn.com/d/goafrica/1/0/q/N/dv629047.jpg


----------



## Pop23

Luddly Neddite said:


> I have loved every trip we've taken - in the US and out. Jan is right about the Caribbean rain forest. Just incredible.
> 
> But, especially loved the three weeks we had in France and Belgium. Every moment was perfect, from the shows and plays to the food and wine. Just perfect.
> 
> We loved the south of France, Carcassonne - even the hotel is a castle. It is Camelot, made real. The food is incredible and the wine is beyond description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're planning a trip to France, you can't go wrong with a side trip to the wine country and staying in Carcasonne.



Took a day trip to that area, such beauty!


----------



## Connery

I am exactly where I want to be right now. A small town in Australia I know the shopkeepers and some residents from coming here over the years and we catch up on our lives. Just a nice place to be right now. Some think I am an actor on holiday and am treated like a celebrity. Total fun.


----------



## Juell

Yeah Jakki45 the Bamboo Forest Kyoto is best place to enjoy the family trip. I visited this forest recently with my family. The tall bamboos are very impressive and attractive. Bamboo forest has a long path for walk. Many people do the walking along this path, and there are many points that you can stop to see such as temples, etc.


----------

